# Stopen in after effects



## -Reto- (4. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen

Habe da ein Frage: Habe einen Film geschnitten und will jetzt in after effects ein paar coole effects einbauen, dabei muss der Film kurz stoppen. Kann ich in after effects einen stopp machen oder muss ich etwa rechnen wie lange das der effect geht und das schon beim schneiden machen?

Thank's


----------



## chris_94 (4. Juli 2007)

1. es heißt stoppen
2. natürlich geht das mit after effects damit ist so gut wie alles möglich 
3. der effekt heißt enabled time remapping, oder Zeitverschiebung
4. bitteschön hab gern geholfen


----------



## -Reto- (4. Juli 2007)

Und wo kann ich ihn holen? Und auf deutsch


----------



## chris_94 (6. Juli 2007)

den effekt gibts unter effekte zeit Zeitverschiebung

Was bitteschön meinst du mit 





> und auf deutsch?


es kann natürlich sein, dass dein Afx den effekts nicht hat, ich arbeite zur Zeit mit 6.5 nicht das neuste, aber es hat den effekt, wenn dein Afx drunter ist und der Effekt nich existiert, würde ich über ein Upgrade nachdenken...


----------



## -Reto- (7. Juli 2007)

Aber bei Zeitverschiebung kann ich den Film ja nicht anhlaten. Oder was muss ich dann dort eingeben?


----------



## NYCity (7. Juli 2007)

Hallihallo

Wenn du After Effects 7 hast dann empfehle ich dir den Effekt Zeitverkrümmung zu nehmen.
Dieser Effekt ist ist für Zeitlupen besser geeignet als Zeitverschiebung.


----------



## -Reto- (10. Juli 2007)

hallo

habe 6.5 kann der Film nicht anhalten geht irgendwie nicht mit was macht Ihr das? Bei ausschneiden habe ich auch ein problem weil bei dieser Person die ich ausschneide in dieser ausgeschnittenen Form der Film weiter läuft. 

Hilfeee


----------



## NYCity (10. Juli 2007)

Gehe auf Ebene->Zeit->Zeitverzerrung aktivieren.
Setzte ein Keyframe bei der Stelle wo das Video anhalten soll und merke dir die Zeit. Gehe zu der nächste Stelle, wo die Pause enden soll und setzte eine Keyframe mit dem Wert von dem ersten Keyframe.


----------

